

Peashoot - Launched - sim
http://peashootapp.com/

======
pstinnett
Looks like a great app, but does anyone else see the shocking similarities
between <http://www.peashootapp.com/> and <http://www.basecamphq.com/>

Open them in two tabs and click back and forth. Is there any connection
between YongFook and 37s?

~~~
zacharydanger
It goes deeper than that: <https://peashootapp.com/plans> and
<http://www.basecamphq.com/signup>

~~~
callahad
But then again, Ryan Graves blogged about that particular design style at
[http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1496-design-decisions-
the...](http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1496-design-decisions-the-new-
highrise-signup-chart) and mentioned that "Plus signups are up about 20% over
the norm."

Sure, there's a thin line between inspiration and plagiarism, but there's a
great degree of openness to Ryan's post.

------
subpixel
Peashoot looks amazing. I'm a marketer and can't wait to give it a try.

However I'm also a 37s customer, as are millions of other non-hackers out
there. I can say without reservation that the design similarities between
Peashoot and the 37s suite of products crosses the line. If you have good
ideas, you shouldn't need to dress them up to look like another company's
products. It sends the wrong message to your customers, most importantly, but
it's also bound to generate bad karma between you and other professionals in
your space.

~~~
sim
I should have said, 'what is more important is what it tries to deliver',
which is different.

But yeah, its UI feel and some layouts take inspiration from 37s more closely.

For me, this app though more than technology implementation choices is an
example of business ingenuity.

Good concept, good market aim, running early, clear message and value.

It can stay alive through its analysis skills. Analysis of how to deliver
clearly and enjoyably valauable information through good design and clever
choices of ideas (not merely technologies).

------
Semiapies
Isn't that rather narrowly focused - campaign management for social media
spammers just seems like a limited market. Or is that bigger than I realized?

------
sim
What is important is what it tries to deliver.

